# Pit Lamp / Light, What do you use?



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking for a pit light and figured I'd post to get some idea's on who's got what and what's great about it.

Any idea's?


----------



## Rocketman (Nov 2, 2004)

you can go to mejer or wal-mart and get an ott light its under 20 bucks ....


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Ott-lite, got it on sale @ a craft shop. Can't beat the size and color. you *can* get a generic flip up light they have at craft stores, but to me the light has a "blue" tinge to it.

if you go to outpost.com and search #4054112 you can find it for 40$. not bad.

if you cant afford that you can buy a cheaper one and put in an ott-lite similar bulb, which is a 5000k light florescent bulb.

Then people like Tres Leonard (shameless plug) or McMoney (cough) can make you a witty skin for it 

if you are really cheap, go to ikea and get one of them cheapo halogen lights. gets a bit warm... but it does the job 





eri3f0g said:


> Looking for a pit light and figured I'd post to get some idea's on who's got what and what's great about it.
> 
> Any idea's?


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

$40 for the Ott light is a great deal and well worth it! Beleive me your EYES will thank you for it! Office Depot gets $20 for just the bulb by the way.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds like the Ott lite's the unanimous lamp of choice. I've seen them in the pits quite a few times. Perhaps it's time to do some shopping.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

check out my link.. its the best price you'll find on the ott-lite i think


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

yea, so far that is the best. I did find one on ebay with a buy in now of 39.99 with zero shipping. By the time I realized the deal it was already gone. Outpost wants 7.95 to ship it to me in PA. That puts it at roughly $48.00 for the lamp. I found 12 of the lamps with the 2x magnifer thingy with buy it now on ebay for $36 + 10 shipping. 

Now I just need someone to jump on my wonderful MX-3 airtronics FM radio/rx that's in the for sale section....lol... (shameless plug)

Thanks for all the help though. I know what I'm looking for now!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a light by White Westinghouse I bought at ACO Hardware on sale for $7.99 ($9.99 regular price). It looks just like an Ott Lite with the exception of the little handle at the top, Put them side by side and there is no other difference (even in the light). I'm not sure if ACO carries them anymore, it's been a while since I bought mine.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, the ott-lite is the way to go if you can spend the extra bucks....

Go to Lowes for the $15 round one if you can't.

Thanks Mitts....


----------



## rcavenger (Aug 28, 2002)

tres,

did u get my email?

SCott Johnson


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, and sent reply, I will resend.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

anyone have one of these:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4408027038&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

Just wondered if the magnify'er thingy gets in the way at all?


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

*ott light.*

i have the one in the eBay add. The magnfier model, has a split lid, sort of...the colord portion of the lid/(the part with the lamp inside it, is hindged so it opens to allow the magnifier lens to swing out, and then you close the lid back up. the magnifier models, normal also have a swivel base so you can pivot the lamp so you can make best use of the magnifier.
the magnifier is basicly a flat thin piece of plexi-glass, with a rounded portion in the center that is a magnifing glass.
works nice, had is about 18 months now with zero problems


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i was at Fry's today and i saw the "ott lite" imitation by Tensor if you got to outpost.com its part # 3458973. =) 19.99. I turned it on and it was preety bright!!


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

I got my Ott Lite at Staples for 33.99 a couple weeks ago


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a Ott Light copy that I got at Staples for 19.99 It really doesn't bother my eyes. I don't see what the big deal is about the Ott light bulb.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

the newer ott-lite copies coming out now are pretty good. the cheapo tensor's before were HORRID... i think they heard and make it more "appealing" now to the crafters. (yes yes.. our lights are used for stuff OTHER than R/C'ing). lol


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

I had to exchange the first Tensor that I got from Staples. It would not turn on every time I opened it. The second one works no problem.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Pat:
Until you see the 2 next to each other it's hard to compare.
Just a take a piece of white paper and look at each under the light.

I was the same way until bought a replacement bulb for a second light I had....

The paper under the Ott-Lite bulb will have a cool white with a shade of blue to it.
Under the regular bulb, the paper will have a brown tint.

Also, the Ott-Lite bulb is just a rebadged bulb, most any of the same bulbs with a rating of 13-15W & 5000K (K=Kelvin) or higher will work well.


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

For my RC track in my backyard I use one of those big yellow twin light things, not sure the brand but I have seen them all over, wal mart, home depot, etc. It lights the whole track up and would be great for a pit light.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

tiki, your referencing a 500 Watt halogen lamp. I've got some on a stand for working on my quad. Way to bright and hot to work at a pit table with. You would catch it out of the corner of your eye and be blind for a minute plus... then if you bump it..pssst..OUCH!

Yes it would work, but a bit more overkill than I'm looking for. Not to mention the portability of it in comparsion to a table top task lamp.


----------

